# Push trailer, hub motors, etc



## Anaerin (Feb 4, 2009)

I'd not recommend having a trailer pushing the bike. There is great potential for jackknifing.

What you could do is to have the batteries on a trailer like that one, and have a hub motor on the front wheel. Then, when you don't want/need the power assist, you simply don't take the (heavy) batteries with you.

That, or you could mount some li-ion cells (Probably cylindrical cells would work best) in the centre of the triangle of the bike, giving you greater range for less weight.

And a front dyno hub wouldn't work (Unless you mean under braking only), as you're trying to construct a perpetual motion machine (And/or making things even more risky by increasing the drag on the front wheel, leading to out-of-control situations quickly).


----------



## softtail (May 10, 2009)

Thanks.

Yes, the rules of physics were in my mind as I wrtote that post... 

I was thinking more for the downhill ride back to town when I wouldn't need the motor at all... maybe then I could be topping off the batteries? Those hubs in that link are very high quality with little drag.

st


----------



## springsguy (Jun 1, 2009)

Hello All,

I'm new to this forum, but have a lot of PUSH TRAILER experience. In fact I publish a set of plans currently.
A push trailer is a great alternative if you do not want to modify your bike other than to mount a throttle unit. Disconnect the trailer and you have your bike back.
Please visit my site Or Watch This.......I think you will like what you see.


----------



## eric-ev (Apr 28, 2009)

Pretty cool! *thumbs up*

Does it lean with the bike? How does it stay upright when you lean to turn?


----------



## springsguy (Jun 1, 2009)

ereckerdeet said:


> Does it lean with the bike? How does it stay upright when you lean to turn?


Yes it leans. It swivels on the seat post left to right and the tow arm moves up and down.......a simple universal joint, so to speak.


----------



## springsguy (Jun 1, 2009)

What does that mean? "Wrap the engine"


----------

